# PLEASE DRIVE!



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing. 

I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! 😂 

But, here's the downside. I've had ridiculously long distances to pick up pax, loads of "scheduled" trips, and TONS of dead miles / tolls. 118+ miles for about $85 has been the norm. 

Every day since I fired up X, it has been the same - start the trip, immediately bombarded with pings. Most are crap. I have to sign in again at least six times a day after getting the boot. Why? Because nobody is out driving! 

I fired up the Uber pax app yesterday, the only ants were hopelessly sitting at the airport. 

I want to see more ants. I want to make the same amount without driving way more miles than I did before. 

Nine trips on Uber left for a $120 quest left for tomorrow, then $100 for ten trips on Lyft Saturday. The money is out there.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sure, I won’t feel secured to drive methhead Franklin county ppl tho.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sonny06 said:


> Sure, I won't feel secured to drive methhead Franklin county ppl.


Say what?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

HOW FAST?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

NO! Stay home. Keep delivering food!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

??>>here's the downside. I've had ridiculously long

BS
You choose to take ridiculously long pick ups
And...it costs us all money !

It’s the same here only I choose to decline 
Now 900 in 40 trips 20 hours😂
Milking our BS fake surge for 36-32-18-15 for all it’s worth 

Please stop being Daras pawn
As long as people except long pick ups for no money it will continue


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Yep, just lost diamond and wanted to cry. But, know what? I got tired of the long pickups and rides that just don't pay off. 

By the way, have you guys been getting spitting mad over rides where uber actually keeps MORE money than the driver makes? It drives me crazy and I immediately want to stop.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> NO! Stay home. Keep delivering food!


I stopped when tips became minimal and I wasn't getting pings. But it seems that Eats has been having sporadic issues - drivers not getting pings, customers being told there are no drivers.



wallae said:


> ??>>here's the downside. I've had ridiculously long
> 
> BS
> You choose to take ridiculously long pick ups
> ...


When those are the ONLY trips, you don't have much of a choice. And those pax report it taking over an hour at times to even be able to book the trip.

Then it's nonstop pings - even if I am over twenty minutes away, I'll get a ping near my drop off. Even smack dab in the middle of the city where drivers should be plentiful.

Tons of ants and not enough pax? Bad. But I think no ants and tons of pax is almost worse, as I can't be in three places at once and get dragged all over the map.

Honestly, some days I've wondered if I'm the only driver on the road.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I stopped when tips became minimal and I wasn't getting pings. But it seems that Eats has been having sporadic issues - drivers not getting pings, customers being told there are no drivers.
> 
> 
> When those are the ONLY trips, you don't have much of a choice. And those pax report it taking over an hour at times to even be able to book the trip.
> ...


If those are the only pings I still don't do them
YOU need to put yourself in that position too
You may only think that.
When you take one, How do you know that there's not a two minute away ping that you're missing

last night I turn down 17 minutes
+7 15 minutes +6.5 and got a 6 minute +12 all in a total of 10 minutes

I think somewhere in there was a 10 minute +6.5
Did I worry? Yep
Did I get a better 2 minutes later yep


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> If those are the only pings I still don't do them
> YOU need to put yourself in that position too
> You may only think that.
> When you take one, How do you know that there's not a two minute away ping that you're missing
> ...


Here's how it generally works.

Ping 1 - far away 
Ping 2 - far away, horrible rating 
"Are you still accepting trips?" 
Ping 3 - "How are they even still on the app?!" level rating, far away

Signed off by the app

Rinse and repeat. Or, take a longer ping and hope it becomes a chain of decent ones, like it did yesterday.

Very few of my trips begin in the city, most of the population seems to be using public transportation, taxis, or just not going anyware. That's another cause of the long pickups, the busiest places now are suburban and rural.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Hope 😂
It’s not a career strategy


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I don't think there are enough drivers out in most markets around the country. My acceptance rate has never been lower (50-something now though I'm sure this will disappoint some on here!). Wallae is right here. You just need to be very discerning when it comes to ping selection. Also, see a ride with multiple stops? Instant cancel and on to the next. This is a "seller's" market and you can afford to be choosey; you almost have to because base pay is so bad.

Yeah, it sucks that they pull the Richard move of force signing you out of the app after 3 declines. You can either go offline after 2 or what I do is have Google save my password so it's a quick tap on the password box to log back in. The annoying thing is they reset all the sound settings to max volume and enable voice navigation again, but that can be undone in 15 seconds.

Another side observation is that while it has almost never been busier for a sustained amount of time, surge here has not gone above $5-6. I'm thinking that the big numbers only appear with more drivers on the road but that's just my own tin foil hat theory.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't think there are enough drivers out in most markets around the country. My acceptance rate has never been lower (50-something now though I'm sure this will disappoint some on here!). Wallae is right here. You just need to be very discerning when it comes to ping selection. Also, see a ride with multiple stops? Instant cancel and on to the next. This is a "seller's" market and you can afford to be choosey; you almost have to because base pay is so bad.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks that they pull the Richard move of force signing you out of the app after 3 declines. You can either go offline after 2 or what I do is have Google save my password so it's a quick tap on the password box to log back in. The annoying thing is they reset all the sound settings to max volume and enable voice navigation again, but that can be undone in 15 seconds.
> 
> Another side observation is that while it has almost never been busier for a sustained amount of time, surge here has not gone above $5-6. I'm thinking that the big numbers only appear with more drivers on the road but that's just my own tin foil hat theory.


Oh, I immediately check for stops and cancel. But, regarding longer pickup times, again - when that's all there is, that's all there is. And every time I decline the next ping is worse.

Yesterday was better, a little over $20/hr and less dead miles. Still all over the map but the next trip was already queued with less than a ten minute pickup (average was around six).

Seeing surges here like never before and they appear randomly.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


Am I missing something? Are you actually telling your competition to get out there and drive, which would cost you rides?

I'm one for wanting to help others, but R/S is a business. It is your goal to make money, as much as you can, before all the ants return to the colony. But you can't make money with too many drivers and too far for pickups.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Am I missing something? Are you actually telling your competition to get out there and drive, which would cost you rides?


That would be the obvious the question, but Ben thinks more drivers would result in him not having to drive so far to pick up pax, and still make the same amount of money with closer pickups. I'm not so sure that would happen.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Illini said:


> That would be the obvious the question, but Ben thinks more drivers would result in him not having to drive so far to pick up pax, and still make the same amount of money with closer pickups. I'm not so sure that would happen.


Based on the market pre-pandemic, miles driven usually was around the same as miles paid. Hourly rate was around the same, tips and surges were the norm and not the exception. A ping 10+ minutes away was rare.

Now, some days it's 50/50 unpaid vs paid miles and a ridiculous amount of tolls on the way to pick up a pax.

So yes, more drivers on the road would both increase the number of pax using the service (because most downtown are impatient and will use alternative transportation) and distances between trips.

Even just half of what we had before. Because only having maybe three drivers covering a very large typical service area is not very lucrative.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Illini said:


> That would be the obvious the question, but Ben thinks more drivers would result in him not having to drive so far to pick up pax, and still make the same amount of money with closer pickups. I'm not so sure that would happen.


Thank you! I haven't driven since mid March of 2020, but I would think the rides would still be down in many markets. My early am riders were taking people to the airport or to work and since many people are still working remotely and there's probably still a lower amount of business/personal travelers, I'd assume less pax to drive. Many events may not have returned, so that also results in less pax. While in my state, the bars have been packed since last spring, there are still probably not as many pax for all the drivers.(new and old ones).


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Here's how it generally works.
> 
> Ping 1 - far away
> Ping 2 - far away, horrible rating
> ...


Don't you tried to say
ping 1 - meth lab
Ping 2 - meth head
Ping 3 - Karen the meth head


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


Emergency service? IT? What happened here. Why you are still driving?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh one thread here a member is whining to NOT say anything about surges/bonuses etc so more ants won't go online.

And now this thread is begging for more ants.

OK, one can be very confused here. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> huh one thread here a member is whining to NOT say anything about surges/bonuses etc so more ants won't go online.
> 
> And now this thread is begging for more ants.
> 
> OK, one can be very confused here. &#129335;‍♂


Different markets.. Here, we need drivers.

Doing Lyft today, ten trips for $100. That says something itself.

Same as Uber, stacked ping immediately, but less dead miles so far.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Different markets.. Here, we need drivers.


yes. That is what 'confused' the other member. His market needs more drivers as well, hence surges and bonuses etc. BUT they are under the impression if you say something on THIS forum a zillion drivers will head to THAT market. Yes, purple cows fly during pink full moons.....too!


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Different markets.. Here, we need drivers.
> 
> Doing Lyft today, ten trips for $100. That says something itself.
> 
> Same as Uber, stacked ping immediately, but less dead miles so far.


Different market or not this is a stupid thread, basically you want more ppl driving in your market which is means at that point more ants. I mean look the big picture dude, more drivers less customer. This not about getting greedy, that's only the fact of the offer and the demands in that case. Your busy stay busy and shut your mouth, your not running a McDonald man you don't need other restaurant around to get your business up.

It make me feel it's like those idiots that sharing their earnings in social media's, 3k,4K,5k whatever your doing or you make this is your money and your profit basically. Big company's sharing those for stock purposes, you don't own Uber or Lyft so keep it for yourself.

That said think that way, you running a new kind of business no one thought about it, and now your yelling how much you make and how, well everyone going to start to doing that. Which is a loss of customer and market for yourself. You can make the best produce in your head, someone else will do better at the end of the day.

I'am making fun of you because that kind of thread is completely useless, however I know VA and Franklin County which is part of Richmond if I'm not wrong.

So man honestly think smarter, you don't need a bachelor degree to drive a car but god you guys have to be smarter!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> I don't think there are enough drivers out in most markets around the country. My acceptance rate has never been lower (50-something now though I'm sure this will disappoint some on here!). Wallae is right here. You just need to be very discerning when it comes to ping selection. Also, see a ride with multiple stops? Instant cancel and on to the next. This is a "seller's" market and you can afford to be choosey; you almost have to because base pay is so bad.
> 
> Yeah, it sucks that they pull the Richard move of force signing you out of the app after 3 declines. You can either go offline after 2 or what I do is have Google save my password so it's a quick tap on the password box to log back in. The annoying thing is they reset all the sound settings to max volume and enable voice navigation again, but that can be undone in 15 seconds.
> 
> Another side observation is that while it has almost never been busier for a sustained amount of time, surge here has not gone above $5-6. I'm thinking that the big numbers only appear with more drivers on the road but that's just my own tin foil hat theory.


I took a sweet lady to the dispensary, mailbox an a yesterday. Got a 60 cash tip and a new pest control customer. You must always stay positive even on the loser rides


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I just got a 27 minute ping here
Maybe Ben wants it
It’s + 1 dollar 😂


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


Very interesting.
I think people are reluctant to drive because of Covid still being out there.
Driving while on UI in most cases does not make a lot of sense from a business point of view in most States.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

wallae said:


> I just got a 27 minute ping here
> Maybe Ben wants it
> It's + 1 dollar &#128514;


Sorry Ben not laughing at you. But this post cracks me up!!! &#128514;


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> But, here's the downside. I've had ridiculously long distances to pick up pax, loads of "scheduled" trips, and TONS of dead miles / tolls. 118+ miles for about $85 has been the norm.


May be I miss something but I am curious to know...

Don't you have the autonomy to tab "decline" or "no thanks" to those "free labour trips"? Good to know there is an increase in demand and doesn't this give you more room to filter out the unprofitable ones? I remember in a thread of yours earlier that you did pretty well on doing food deliveries alone. Not sure why you would go back to X. Besides, your car was brand new if I am not mistaken. Do you put a cap on how many miles you put on the car everyday?

I don't mean to bring any offense but I am dying to know what kind of motivations out there are appealing enough to keep us in the platform. Deleting the Uber app is probably one of the most memorable achievements I have ever had in my life. Lastly you mentioned that there doesn't seem to be too many drivers on the road, do you see surges?

By the way, did you let 3 consecutive pings to time out such that you were forcibly logged off by the system? Back in the days when I was driving, as long as you hit "decline" for the last of the series, you would remain online.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I stopped when tips became minimal and I wasn't getting pings. But it seems that Eats has been having sporadic issues - drivers not getting pings, customers being told there are no drivers.
> 
> 
> When those are the ONLY trips, you don't have much of a choice. And those pax report it taking over an hour at times to even be able to book the trip.
> ...


i have been declining 8 pings for every ride i take...dont let uber/gryft bully you


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I'll read through the replies soon. Just finished 10 trips on Lyft for a $100 bonus.

I generally hate Lyft but their stacked pings were actually very good, virtually no dead miles.










PLEASE STAY HOME (if you drive Lyft here) &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sonny06 said:


> Different market or not this is a stupid thread, basically you want more ppl driving in your market which is means at that point more ants. I mean look the big picture dude, more drivers less customer. This not about getting greedy, that's only the fact of the offer and the demands in that case. Your busy stay busy and shut your mouth, your not running a McDonald man you don't need other restaurant around to get your business up.
> 
> It make me feel it's like those idiots that sharing their earnings in social media's, 3k,4K,5k whatever your doing or you make this is your money and your profit basically. Big company's sharing those for stock purposes, you don't own Uber or Lyft so keep it for yourself.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you kind of lost me.

There's a very high demand and inadequate supply right now, so the few drivers on the road are being dragged across the map.

Passengers are waiting upwards of an hour. One today was stuck at work last night and finally had to beg a friend to pick her up.

On a Thursday evening downtown in RVA prior to the pandemic, that would have been unheard of. As would just about every ping being so far away. There's a driver shortage and it's affecting me (at least on Uber, Lyft seems to have a better algorithm - or possibly more drivers) and definitely the customer base.



wallae said:


> I just got a 27 minute ping here
> Maybe Ben wants it
> It's + 1 dollar &#128514;


Ben would pass


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Sometimes I'm shocked at how little uber and lyft care.Things were better with Travis around.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, you kind of lost me.
> 
> There's a very high demand and inadequate supply right now, so the few drivers on the road are being dragged across the map.
> 
> ...


Actually it does not Uber algo get you ping all over the place however if it's 500 feet to 10 miles sometime. Now that said your market man! I know Richmond as I've lived a year by Roanoke, small town as I like to call them, everyone is spread. Your not driving in DC man. Village like you won't get what you want.

Now about the demand again and again, it's Richmond, cows, chicken, goats, there is not much going on over this area, it's going to be like that for few and dropped down drastically later. I mean you have to see the big picture as well, when ants going to show up you'll make the thread pls stop driving 




Tnasty said:


> Sometimes I'm shocked at how little uber and lyft care.Things were better with Travis around.


Both of them same BS.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> May be I miss something but I am curious to know...
> 
> Don't you have the autonomy to tab "decline" or "no thanks" to those "free labour trips"? Good to know there is an increase in demand and doesn't this give you more room to filter out the unprofitable ones? I remember in a thread of yours earlier that you did pretty well on doing food deliveries alone. Not sure why you would go back to X. Besides, your car was brand new if I am not mistaken. Do you put a cap on how many miles you put on the car everyday?
> 
> ...


I would much rather be doing Eats but, for the second time during the pandemic, demand has fallen here and customers stopped tipping.

I use an app called Mystro to screen pings, it accepts what I consider less risky (rating, distance, and time to pick up). It automatically clicks on "OK" when that notification pops up asking if I am still accepting trips. I log back in with my fingerprint.

The issue is that the majority of Uber pings, at least during weekdays, are not great. And their algorithm offers even worse pings if you decline one, which makes absolutely no sense.

Since there's no way my acceptance rate is going to be 85% or up anytime sure (I would be Diamond now), I have no idea how long a trip will be. That's also a big issue.



Sonny06 said:


> Actually it does not Uber algo get you ping all over the place however if it's 500 feet to 10 miles sometime. Now that said your market man! I know Richmond as I've lived a year by Roanoke, small town as I like to call them, everyone is spread. Your not driving in DC man. Village like you won't get what you want.
> 
> 
> Both of them same BS.


Going on almost three years in Richmond (Roanoke isn't really around the corner) and I know the market.

Prior to the pandemic, there was a good balance of supply and demand, stacked pings on the weekend that were nearly across the street from each other. I've had stacked pings when the next pax was near the first one and the first trip was 20+ minutes away - meaning 40+ minute wait for the second pax. I generally cancel those.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I would much rather be doing Eats but, for the second time during the pandemic, demand has fallen here and customers stopped tipping.
> 
> I use an app called Mystro to screen pings, it accepts what I consider less risky (rating, distance, and time to pick up). It automatically clicks on "OK" when that notification pops up asking if I am still accepting trips. I log back in with my fingerprint.
> 
> ...


I don't really believe that Roanoke area can be crazy busy, but I never drove Uber there just what I know is that airport are worth it some time, other than this by night like by Campbell ave in Roanoke you have couples of BAR/Clubs but nothing that crazy as you can found in big city's.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sonny06 said:


> I don't really believe that Roanoke area can be crazy busy, but I never drove Uber there just what I know is that airport are worth it some time, other than this by night like by Campbell ave in Roanoke you have couples of BAR/Clubs but nothing that crazy as you can found in big city's.


Yeah, I have no idea, I've never driven there. I'm in Richmond.


----------



## Sonny06 (Sep 9, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, I have no idea, I've never driven there. I'm in Richmond.


Not really bigger than Roanoke kinda same things.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Sonny06 said:


> Not really bigger than Roanoke kinda same things.


Huge restaurant and bar / brewery scene in Richmond, lots of tourists. It was crazy busy with that crowd before this mess.

Seeing a trickle of those pax returning.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Remember when Uber first started in 2014 and 2015? How did they get enough drivers? By paying well. Decent rates around $1.50 a mile plus multiplier surge on top of that. Now, they still want to charge the passengers those surge rates, but pay the driver sub-$1 a mile plus a token sticky "surge" dollar add on. Tell them their greed is pathetic and won't cut it post pandemic. If they want to rebuild their driver base, don't let them do it free or cheap!

Stop driving for these slave labor conditions. Now is our chance to force their hand and at least give us back real multiplier surge and the destination before accepting, like California gets. Us not driving ("long wait times" in their vernacular) is the only thing that will force them to reverse some of the greedy af business model changes they developed since Dara came on.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


NO! DONT GO ONLINE FOR PAX TRIPS!

Do eats only.

X trips still aren't profitable enough to offset the bullkaka of pandemic rules.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

In my area the promotions in the afternoon and evening have drivers clustered downtown waiting for short trips plus promotion, so you will get ridiculous long pickup pings outside of the promotional area.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> NO! DONT GO ONLINE FOR PAX TRIPS!
> 
> Do eats only.
> 
> X trips still aren't profitable enough to offset the bullkaka of pandemic rules.


Eats has gone to shit here. Restaurants are filling up, capacity increased a couple of days ago.

This is the second time that I have seen this flip of huge demand for delivery becoming a huge demand for rides, the first time was when restaurants began allowing dine in again.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Eats has gone to shit here. Restaurants are filling up, capacity increased a couple of days ago.
> 
> This is the second time that I have seen this flip of huge demand for delivery becoming a huge demand for rides, the first time was when restaurants began allowing dine in again.


Well then your choice is to either take the garbage X trips you get spammed with, or continue to decline.

But the worst thing to do is for everyone to be like, "Oh wow tons of x trips, let's all log on and do them to help Uber make money!"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I haven't driven since mid March of 2020, but I would think the rides would still be down in many markets.


I haven't driven for Uber since the end of February 2020. And since I've been informed that I don't have a work search requirement, I'm not planning to for a while. (I'm over 65, so am considered "at risk.")

I can see being selective about which trips to accept, to maintain some profitability. In my case, staying home pays even better.

For the record, I'm against the changes in unemployment. I think they're a bad idea. But since they benefit me, well... go ahead and send me the money, I guess.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Sonny06 said:


> Different market or not this is a stupid thread, basically you want more ppl driving in your market which is means at that point more ants. I mean look the big picture dude, more drivers less customer. This not about getting greedy, that's only the fact of the offer and the demands in that case. Your busy stay busy and shut your mouth, your not running a McDonald man you don't need other restaurant around to get your business up.
> 
> It make me feel it's like those idiots that sharing their earnings in social media's, 3k,4K,5k whatever your doing or you make this is your money and your profit basically. Big company's sharing those for stock purposes, you don't own Uber or Lyft so keep it for yourself.
> 
> ...


Franklin County is hours away from Richmond; South of Roanoke, VA to the South and West. There is a small rural town called Franklin, VA, but it is not part of Richmond either, it is actually closer to Norfolk, which is close to VA Beach/Chesapeake.

I posted this in another thread, but Eats is dead here for the past 2 weeks, and seems to be getting worse. I had a whopping 4 trips yesterday evening, which is ridiculous for a Friday night. I had to stop because my expenses were quickly surpassing my gross income. I refuse to accept the green turd pings, and there are A LOT of them in the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes long pickups are coming in all the time now with less drivers. The surge is way down even when riders are having hard time getting rides, which I don't understand that. When it's slow, long pickups are ok in my area because it puts me in another town that riders take rides so I go from one town that's slow to another that I could get at least another ride and a lot of rides back to where I came from. it's a easy 10 minute drive on 460 interstate from town to town.I drive uber mostly but one town uses lyft more. I won't do lyft for long pickups. I got my points already but I'm at 5% which seems it takes forever for it to drop down to 4% it goes up quick but takes forever to drop. I don't think Uber wants us to be Diamond I think they want us to do these long pickups and not know where were dropping off at. All drivers should be able to see the drop off when they get a ping like it use to be a long time ago. We're still canceling so what would it hurt to show every driver the drop off. So if you get a 15-minute pick up you don't know if it's going to be a long trip or a short trip or profitable, so you cancel anyway so why not show us the drop off anyway.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Ants are helpful


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Sonny06 said:


> Not really bigger than Roanoke kinda same things.


Richmond is actually more than 2x the size of Roanoke. Roanoke is ~98,000-100,000, while Richmond is ~225,000-230,000 (Richmond City, not including suburbs). So, kinda NOT the same thing.



Sonny06 said:


> Different market or not this is a stupid thread, basically you want more ppl driving in your market which is means at that point more ants. I mean look the big picture dude, more drivers less customer. This not about getting greedy, that's only the fact of the offer and the demands in that case. Your busy stay busy and shut your mouth, your not running a McDonald man you don't need other restaurant around to get your business up.
> 
> It make me feel it's like those idiots that sharing their earnings in social media's, 3k,4K,5k whatever your doing or you make this is your money and your profit basically. Big company's sharing those for stock purposes, you don't own Uber or Lyft so keep it for yourself.
> 
> ...


You actually do not know Virginia at all if you think Franklin County is part of Richmond (they are at least 3 hours apart depending on where in Franklin county you are traveling), or that Roanoke and Richmond are the same size. They are obviously not the same size.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

anteetr said:


> View attachment 584075


Right now, yes!

Saturday afternoon, bright and sunny day, per mile rate is HORRIBLE because of the shortage. The pax are there, just about every trip was scheduled in advance - even going to a bar or restaurant.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Right now, yes!
> 
> Saturday afternoon, bright and sunny day, per mile rate is HORRIBLE because of the shortage. The pax are there, just about every trip was scheduled in advance - even going to a bar or restaurant.


Here Uber was playing games
Surge everywhere were you were not
Gone when you got there
A few Times I would shut the app off and go into the 13 surge and turn it on. It would stutter drop to 3 or move
I went home and called sone bimbo under 10 rides &#128514; at 100 bucks 
It was hard to get that and 
I'm not playing

Every ride was + 6 minimum and only made 20 an hour??
F that 
If I just did the rides they tried to give me I would've been making six an hour


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

wallae said:


> Here Uber was playing games
> Surge everywhere were you were not
> Gone when you got there
> A few Times I would shut the app off and go into the 13 surge and turn it on. It would stutter drop to 3 or move
> ...


That's what I saw in terms of surges here prior to the pandemic. Now they're popping up with huge dollar amounts covering large areas.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Lots of schedule trips are set up by passengers because they can't get a ride like usual, so they set up a schedule ride


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Lots of schedule trips are set up by passengers because they can't get a ride like usual, so they set up a schedule ride


Right, because there aren't any drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> A few Times I would shut the app off and go into the 13 surge and turn it on. It would stutter drop to 3 or move


That's because now you were there. Seriously!

I concluded a long time ago that the primary factor for creating surge is a shortage of drivers, not an excess of demand for rides.

So when a driver chases the surge and shows up there, naturally it changes. Because now there's NOT a shortage of drivers.

Conclusion (of course) is to never chase surge. But you already knew that.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because now you were there. Seriously!
> 
> I concluded a long time ago that the primary factor for creating surge is a shortage of drivers, not an excess of demand for rides.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Because every time I "chased" a surge and actually made it to the center for the full amount, I never received a ride ping within a few minutes. Usually a 10+ minute wait.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Some time ago there was a link to a research piece posted on UP that made the point that it really doesn’t matter what Uber pays or how many customers there are. Drivers’ gross income will stay about the same. This because the market always adjusts. If the number of customers increases and drivers get more rides and make more money that higher income will attract more drivers. Same as higher fares will attract more drivers and result in fewer rides

I think what happened is that COVID screwed up that equilibrium. With the government still (or again) paying us to stay home and at the same time passenger numbers expanding, our pax to driver ratio is out of wack. And as long as so many of us are either afraid to go back or take the attitude of “why work when the government is paying us to stay home. Long pick ups will be the rule

I take those long pickups to keep my acceptance rate up, so I can see the time to pick up and the time of the tide. So I can reject one or two rides a day. I reject the really bad ones, ie the very long pickups with a short ride

so yes I have a lot of dead miles roughly 50%. (My dollars to total miles has been about $0.75 over the last three years) The way I’ve adjusted is to turn off X and do XL only. As long as parties of 4 now have to do XL, I’m golden and my dollars per total mile is up to a dollar

the last couple of months have made me thankful I’ve kept my gas hog of an suv on the road


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because now you were there. Seriously!
> 
> I concluded a long time ago that the primary factor for creating surge is a shortage of drivers, not an excess of demand for rides.
> 
> ...


No
I would strongly disagree for the last fmonths
I've been doing 1400 a week in 30 hours chasing it
1000 so far this week in 4 days (took tues off and most of Friday

The answer of course is to never say never
But you already knew that
&#129315;


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Talking about surges, at RSW the surge cloud is placed over the runway. There is no way to get to it


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because now you were there. Seriously!
> 
> I concluded a long time ago that the primary factor for creating surge is a shortage of drivers, not an excess of demand for rides.
> 
> ...





oldfart said:


> Talking about surges, at RSW the surge cloud is placed over the runway. There is no way to get to it
> 
> View attachment 584181


That's what we have and I've been successfully using the dirt roads behind the airport and the access road to the control tower
30 hour weeks 
70 trips per week 
I'm going to chase the surgeon milk it as long as I can
I'm not saying it will last forever
My biggest problem right now is tax
I'm making too much per mile&#129315;



UberChiefPIT said:


> Agreed. Because every time I "chased" a surge and actually made it to the center for the full amount, I never received a ride ping within a few minutes. Usually a 10+ minute wait.


Here many times it's staying up when I drive 
Sometimes I have the app off until I'm right in the middle of it 
Yesterday was tough though

Maybe you can use this access road fuel farm road


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


Why not use the decline further trips whilst driving your pax then head to an area you may know is busy. This would reduce the pick up time and not affect your AR. In my early days I did this when dropping off in the city where there's no safe pick up at the risk of fines so I head out of there until it's beneficial to me. When I start for the day there is an area commonly busy but a 20min pick up so usually do the same & head into that area, switch back onto the app and get pings closer. Hope this helps all.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because now you were there. Seriously!
> 
> I concluded a long time ago that the primary factor for creating surge is a shortage of drivers, not an excess of demand for rides.
> 
> ...


BTW
You should not tell people what not to do in an area where you have no idea what's going on 
(not that I want competition&#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rushbudgie said:


> Why not use the decline further trips whilst driving your pax then head to an area you may know is busy. This would reduce the pick up time and not affect your AR. In my early days I did this when dropping off in the city where there's no safe pick up at the risk of fines so I head out of there until it's beneficial to me. When I start for the day there is an area commonly busy but a 20min pick up so usually do the same & head into that area, switch back onto the app and get pings closer. Hope this helps all.


Again, the issue is that there are virtually no drivers. It's endlessly "busy" - everywhere. And the algorithm prefers stacked pings because it knows where you are heading.

I could be 30 minutes away from the drop off, IMMEDIATELY I have a ping somewhat close.

Works great on Lyft, Uber is a toss up


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> Sometimes I'm shocked at how little uber and lyft care.Things were better with Travis around.


You laugh, but were you driving then?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I think what happened is that COVID screwed up that equilibrium.


Actually it was the dollar sticky surge that threw off the equilibrium. How many of you OG drivers would be out there if it was 3X to 4X surge all night like 2015-2017. I'm guessing a lot more than are out there now.

Here is how sticky surge throws off the equilibrium. From the beginning of rideshare until Charlotte.....when Uber surged, passengers paid more and consequently more drivers became available quickly. The system worked as originally designed. Uber's bold-faced lie not withstanding, it was one of the few aspects of rideshare no one complained about.

With dollar surge and decoupling the passenger and driver surges, the increase in passenger fare doesn't necessarily correlate to more drivers and vice versa, especially when the amount drivers are offered is so far below what is being charged to the customer.

I see so many times where Uber is charging the passengers 3X (using the Surge 2X app) and offering drivers $3.00 on the map... Then passengers wonder why no drivers are taking their request even when they're willing to pay so much money. This flat dollar surge model was built for pre-covid times where there was an overabundance of drivers. Uber/Lyft, with all their greed and hubris, have not bothered adjusting it for current market conditions... At least not in the New Jersey market.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Actually it was the dollar sticky surge that threw off the equilibrium. How many of you OG drivers would be out there if it was 3X to 4X surge all night like 2015-2017. I'm guessing a lot more than are out there now.
> 
> Here is how sticky surge throws off the equilibrium. From the beginning of rideshare until Charlotte.....when Uber surged, passengers paid more and consequently more drivers became available quickly. The system worked as originally designed. Uber's bold-faced lie not withstanding, it was one of the few aspects of rideshare no one complained about.
> 
> ...


Yep
Friday I spent 1/2 my time rejecting +3 with the customers paying huge and waiting for +7
Got 8 rides and went home.
Too much time vs reward to play games

In my area if you're one who can't say FU to Ubers games you have a problem.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Begging for more ants
LOL I’ve heard it all

not me let them stay home

use your tools and your brain

45 an hour is easy attainable right now
Know your market


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wallae said:


> I would strongly disagree for the last fmonths
> I've been doing 1400 a week in 30 hours chasing it


Hey, if you've found a way to make it work for you, that's great!



oldfart said:


> COVID screwed up that equilibrium. With the government still (or again) paying us to stay home and at the same time passenger numbers expanding, our pax to driver ratio is out of wack.


Agreed. There's no good reason for me to go out there and drive. Even aside from covid itself, why spend good money on gas and car maintenance when I'm collecting more staying home? (I'm in a vaccine study, but am pretty sure I got the for-real vaccine.)



oldfart said:


> Talking about surges, at RSW the surge cloud is placed over the runway. There is no way to get to it


That was routinely my experience here with Memorial Park here in Houston. It's a 1,000 acre park a few minutes west of downtown. Most of it is hiking trails and a golf course. I've never had a golfer as a rider, although I'm sure someone will tell me that it has been something they've personally experienced. LOL

ONE TIME, I took someone there who was going to play volleyball. He said he was going to catch a ride home with his buddies.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

mthom said:


> Yep, just lost diamond and wanted to cry. But, know what? I got tired of the long pickups and rides that just don't pay off.
> 
> By the way, have you guys been getting spitting mad over rides where uber actually keeps MORE money than the driver makes? It drives me crazy and I immediately want to stop.


I was shocked when I read my yearly summary and saw how close it was to 50/50 split.
That's why I am in no hurry to give up UI to start driving again.
I don't think there is any driver who feels any loyalty to U/L.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Illini said:


> That would be the obvious the question, but Ben thinks more drivers would result in him not having to drive so far to pick up pax, and still make the same amount of money with closer pickups. I'm not so sure that would happen.


Yep, he would then only get closer pings, same as declining longer pings and waiting for closer pings. Ben doesn't seem account for the fact that more ants will also cannibalize his closer pings, resulting in even lower pay for him. Summerized: More ants = less long pu pings AND less short pings.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Saquan said:


> Begging for more ants
> LOL I've heard it all
> 
> not me let them stay home
> ...


I do know my market. I know that it's relatively small but has high demand. $20 an hour is hard enough, and that's with declining more than half of the pings.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I do know my market. I know that it's relatively small but has high demand. $20 an hour is hard enough, and that's with declining more than half of the pings.


If your market is small accept the pings or stay home

you're out there just waisting time

20 an hour
I'm staying home


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

My new hobbies are playing video games, and timing out pings.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber put me on a checkr timeout to punish my 75 percent cancel rate this weekend, and lyft passengers just seamed low quality both in rate and with fake names like master,lulz or lucifer.I lost the heart to grind on Easter after seeing what was pinging me.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Saquan said:


> If your market is small accept the pings or stay home
> 
> you're out there just waisting time
> 
> ...


$20 an hour here is slightly above average. $23 right now is the norm.

Tips were paramount before the pandemic. Maybe two or three people wouldn't tip during my time on the road. Now, three tips in a week, I'm elated.

Eats was a different story. But that has dried up considerably.

What's interesting there is that drivers have been available yet customers (including my wife on several occasions), have been told that no drivers are available - yet myself and another Richmond driver I'm in contact with daily are out there.

Doordash is busy but I hate their app and tips suck.

Drove 157 miles today and made the same in revenue, slightly more because of "premium pickups". Endless pings all day, mostly crap that I declined.

2018- early 2019 before the pandemic? Diamond, everyone tipped, and I stayed in the same general area for most of the time. Far less miles.

Eats served me well for many months. And it will again during the next surge of cases.



Tnasty said:


> Uber put me on a checkr timeout to punish my 75 percent cancel rate this weekend, and lyft passengers just seamed low quality both in rate and with fake names like master,lulz or lucifer.I lost the heart to grind on Easter after seeing what was pinging me.


It's not your cancel rate, it's just that time for your background check. Last time I was good to go in less than 24 hours.

Regarding Lyft, that's my same experience here. Pings are better but pax quality sucks and false accusations abound.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> $20 an hour here is slightly above average. $23 right now is the norm.
> 
> Tips were paramount before the pandemic. Maybe two or three people wouldn't tip during my time on the road. Now, three tips in a week, I'm elated.
> 
> ...


with uber for 7 years and never was put on hold and on a Sat before a holiday seamed more like an FU.I will live of course but it was crappy to do it then.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> with uber for 7 years and never was put on hold and on a Sat before a holiday seamed more like an FU.I will live of course but it was crappy to do it then.


I hear you but trust me, it's just a coincidence.

That many years and that many background checks, you'll be back out very soon. The whole point of this thread - they need cars on the road.

And 7 years? You're OG, respect! &#128514;


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I hear you but trust me, it's just a coincidence.
> 
> That many years and that many background checks, you'll be back out very soon. The whole point of this thread - they need cars on the road.
> 
> And 7 years? You're OG, respect! &#128514;


I feel bad for saying but lyft pax are way worse than uber.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tnasty said:


> Uber put me on a checkr timeout to punish my 75 percent cancel rate this weekend, and lyft passengers just seamed low quality both in rate and with fake names like master,lulz or lucifer.I lost the heart to grind on Easter after seeing what was pinging me.


Smart move


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DDW said:


> Yep, he would then only get closer pings, same as declining longer pings and waiting for closer pings. Ben doesn't seem account for the fact that more ants will also cannibalize his closer pings, resulting in even lower pay for him. Summerized: More ants = less long pu pings AND less short pings.....


"More drivers means you'll make more money!"

What does that sound similar to?


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes more drivers less perfect pings

Let them stay home

He thinks more drivers are gonna accept the long pings lol

earn now while it's good


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Again, the issue is that there are virtually no drivers. It's endlessly "busy" - everywhere. And the algorithm prefers stacked pings because it knows where you are heading.
> 
> I could be 30 minutes away from the drop off, IMMEDIATELY I have a ping somewhat close.
> 
> Works great on Lyft, Uber is a toss up


The algorithm prefers stacked pings so Uber can avoid paying the driver properly. 
in the Boston market, the algorithm is also offering the furthest ride away instead of the closest passenger. As you decline request the pick up times begin to reduce.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> The algorithm prefers stacked pings so Uber can avoid paying the driver properly.
> in the Boston market, the algorithm is also offering the furthest ride away instead of the closest passenger. As you decline request the pick up times begin to reduce.


Same here


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I would much rather be doing Eats but, for the second time during the pandemic, demand has fallen here and customers stopped tipping.
> 
> I use an app called Mystro to screen pings, it accepts what I consider less risky (rating, distance, and time to pick up). It automatically clicks on "OK" when that notification pops up asking if I am still accepting trips. I log back in with my fingerprint.
> 
> ...


Eats is never profitable in Houston, TX. Things may have been different now but not likely. Unlike Eats telling you an estimated payout, Postmate doesn't. However, I was more willing to take the bet because customers ordering from Postmate are more likely to tip. Yes, I know both are under the same company now. I understand each market is different but my experience tells me that had I been relying on Eats alone in Houston, my car would have run out of gas just by idling alone before having any decent orders.

So you are using a third-party app to filter pings if I understand you correctly? Will this be flagged as "fraudulent activity"? Good to know there is such fascinating app such that you can pick the ones you like. While I cannot speak for anyone, however, it is fair to assume that an equal sign can be placed between long trip and money losing. Does Uber not show the 45+ warning anymore? Sometimes what it is shown as a 30-min trip indeed itself is a 45+ because the app has a preference of using tollroads. This is how I learn to avoid rides from a certain area at certain times.

Stacked pings, in my opinion, are nothing more than deception. A ride could come with a surcharge but we don't receive a dime. I always decline those. I have caught multiple times how devious Uber is by declining a stacked ping. When I checked the app after drop-off, where I ended up at was surging. This is just not right at all!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Eats is never profitable in Houston, TX. Things may have been different now but not likely. Unlike Eats telling you an estimated payout, Postmate doesn't. However, I was more willing to take the bet because customers ordering from Postmate are more likely to tip. Yes, I know both are under the same company now. I understand each market is different but my experience tells me that had I been relying on Eats alone in Houston, my car would have run out of gas just by idling alone before having any decent orders.


First phase of the pandemic, I was KILLING it on Eats, sometimes even $40/hr. It has fluctuated here each time a restriction is lifted / modified or stimulus money has been dispursed.

For at least a week and a half here, Eats is saying that no drivers are available - yet myself and another local driver have absolutely been available and not receiving pings.

App issue? Because we both have X on our account?

Second time I have switched to pax during the pandemic, with another wave likely coming I will probably go back to Eats. 


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> So you are using a third-party app to filter pings if I understand you correctly? Will this be flagged as "fraudulent activity"? Good to know there is such fascinating app such that you can pick the ones you like.


There are a few such apps, and no, it's not "fraudulent activity" because all it does is accept or decline a ping. Basically, these apps take over your phone, read the ping information, and decide for you based on what you tell it to do.

Lyft HATES these apps, the developers are constantly going back and forth on both sides. But totally acceptable to use them, as they are in no way hacking the platform.

Just saving you from having to read a shit ping at 65 MPH. 


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> While I cannot speak for anyone, however, it is fair to assume that an equal sign can be placed between long trip and money losing. Does Uber not show the 45+ warning anymore? Sometimes what it is shown as a 30-min trip indeed itself is a 45+ because the app has a preference of using tollroads. This is how I learn to avoid rides from a certain area at certain times.


During the pandemic, I have avoided long trips. Yes, there's still a notification.

Not sure how it slipped by but I started a 98 mile trip, against my better judgment. About half way to the destination, this dude's girlfriend canceled the trip. I posted a thread about it here.

Not worth it because nobody tips and risks are up. 


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Stacked pings, in my opinion, are nothing more than deception. A ride could come with a surcharge but we don't receive a dime. I always decline those. I have caught multiple times how devious Uber is by declining a stacked ping. When I checked the app after drop-off, where I ended up at was surging. This is just not right at all!


Well, being that there are no drivers around, all I get are stacked pings. I can be 30+ minutes from the destination, IMMEDIATELY after I start the trip it's endless pings.

Stacked pings here back in the day we're a sign that you were going to make a killing with no down time, surges, and tips.

Maybe two pax did not tip, especially on the weekends. 14 pax yesterday, got one $1 tip. That's the "new normal" - tipping pax are the exception.

A huge part of that is pissed off pax that had to wait almost an hour for a ride, sometimes even as their assigned driver passed them heading 20 minutes away.


----------



## gen2wig (May 13, 2015)

Uber currently has a (3 trips for $100) promo in my area...They are desperate lol!!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

gen2wig said:


> Uber currently has a (3 trips for $100) promo in my area...They are desperate lol!!!


I mean, look..

Do Uber and Lyft have MAJOR ethical issues? Absolutely. Is it the easiest job to quit (or be fired from)? You bet.

But for those of us who choose to drive, right now it kind of sucks. And it sucks even harder for the customer base.

I miss driving around downtown and making $100+ easily in a few hours, with happy pax that tipped fairly.

Now, I'm all over the map because there are only a handful of drivers with hundreds of pax.

I did 10 for $100 on Lyft the other day, made $198 in total - around four hours. And I'm thankful for that crazy bonus. But I still hate Lyft &#128514;

I just want to see an equilibrium.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I drive part time in Jackson TN it's been strange this past month. I drive normally 11am to 3:30 - 4pm Mon - Friday not everyday. There's less driver's prior to virus like 6 or more lyft as well as uber now 2-3 lyft as well as uber counting myself. Some days am the lyft driver and maybe 1 uber. lyft is not stop it's been the busiest it's every been in my 3 years I've been driving.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I just want to see an equilibrium.


but then there would be more drivers, less surges/multipliers/bonus. And we all know what happens when that occurs. Lotta crying here. Heck, already threads of whines of none of the above available.

I suspect as more drivers get both shots (or the one) the driver imbalance will fix itself. Ditto for pax.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> but then there would be more drivers, less surges/multipliers/bonus. And we all know what happens when that occurs. Lotta crying here. Heck, already threads of whines of none of the above available.
> 
> I suspect as more drivers get both shots (or the one) the driver imbalance will fix itself. Ditto for pax.


Surges? Hit and miss. When they pop up, they're massive.

Multipliers? Is 1.4x good? Because that's what I'm getting. And that's on a schedule.

Quests have been fair.

Mainly, I'm just tired of driving WAY more miles for the same income I used to earn in a condensed area.

Again, HUGE demand, no drivers. More drivers, at least here, means Benny isn't declining dozens of ridiculous pings and driving so many dead miles.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> ainly, I'm just tired of driving WAY more miles for the same income I used to earn in a condensed area.


dude; you know if the gig bothers you one way or the other so easy to go offline and go home. Unlike a 'real' job where you so don't have that option.

But your complain of too much work, really does put you on an island by yourself. Me, I enjoy that island with no others around. So please, find another island to occupy. :biggrin:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> dude; you know if the gig bothers you one way or the other so easy to go offline and go home. Unlike a 'real' job where you so don't have that option.
> 
> But your complain of too much work, really does put you on an island by yourself. Me, I enjoy that island with no others around. So please, find another island to occupy. :biggrin:


Dude, I thought we were cool?

It's not "too much work" it's tons of dead miles and tolls. It's taking three times as long to earn the same amount.

Everyone's "island" is different. Here, the shortage of drivers is making it harder to do this gig.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Dude, I thought we were cool?


oh, we are. Just like being alone on my 'i'm the only one with this or that opinion' island. :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbup:

Dead miles are good for that tax loss. Think I'm the worse offender with deadmiles, but don't tell anybody.

You just need to set standards of the pings you accept and never violate what you create. Path of least resistance.

Me, when I go back online around 5/1 I'm setting the surge to 1.2x; won't accept a PU more than 15 minutes away (maybe). And if 1.2x means no pings, I"ll be a nice ant and go back to 1.x.

And when the gig pisses you off, go offline and home for a break. The wonder of a gig.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> oh, we are. Just like being alone on my 'i'm the only one with this or that opinion' island. :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbup:
> 
> Dead miles are good for that tax loss. Think I'm the worse offender with deadmiles, but don't tell anybody.
> 
> ...


I gotcha, brother.

I have my standards, in fact I let an app decide my trips based on those standards.

I just miss the RS that I have known prior to the pandemic. Tipping pax that weren't pissed waiting forever for a driver to show up, less miles on my car, and staying roughly in the same place.

Again, I'd much prefer to do Eats now, as I've been doing for months, but that's gone down hill as more people want a ride to the restaurant instead of ordering in.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Again, I'd much prefer to do Eats now,


going to have to disagree on this one, just so the others don't know we normally agree....ok?

Food smells in my ride? no. not. never. ain't happening. Yuck and ewwwwww. Plus, really, way way way too much work. Vs a pax that is.

Getting in and out of the car a zillion times? Nope, that ain't happening either for a few reasons.

but, really, the food smells. &#129326; &#129314;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> going to have to disagree on this one, just so the others don't know we normally agree....ok?
> 
> Food smells in my ride? no. not. never. ain't happening. Yuck and ewwwwww. Plus, really, way way way too much work. Vs a pax that is.
> 
> ...


Dude I never in a million years thought I'd be delivering food, let alone driving strangers around in my car for a "job". But that's been this chapter of my life and I'm okay with that.

Does some food smell the same as it will when it comes out - or worse? Yep! But I have a high quality Insulated bag that keeps in the stench and heat.

Tips were amazing during panic times during the pandemic, earnings like I'd never seen before from driving pax. Plus I'm quick on my feet and enjoyed stretching my legs.

Don't bash it til you try it. But, right now in my market, it's dried up.

Ordered breakfast this morning, amazingly there was a driver nearby. Tipped her 30% just because I know it sucks.

(even though my food was cold, likely no Insulated bag) &#128514;


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


Your post explains why we get so many visitors from Richmond. It was NEVER completely dead or even remotely cost to "shut down" here in Cville. A huge percentage of students never went home last summer or over the extended winter break. Restaurants that stayed open have always been booked to the allowed capacity. We had a lot of casualties but Cville still has one of the highest numbers of restaurants per capita in the country. For example, in the 1.5 mile stretch from the UVA "Corner" to the downtown mall, just on/around Main St. there are about 75 bars and restaurants. If you know Charlottesville and you doubt me, drive the route and count, 75 is probably low. The UVA Corner alone has around 35 establishments that serve food; however, their proximity to dorms and housing means that the vast majority are walking distance for students, but they still Uber when they don't want to take one of the free "Safe Ride Home" vans that appeared last year. Many of these restaurants went to outdoor or curbside pickups only, at least temporarily. They are mostly back to normal now. Wineries never closed, but Covid killed their large weddings. All back with a vengeance now, including swarms of non-local drivers. Students have been swarming the corner and the frats since returning from break.


----------



## Superfreedomfighter (Sep 8, 2020)

Well here’s what been going on in Vegas for over a month now no don’t even think of moving here just to drive rideshare because this will be over in month


----------



## Phatdollar (Dec 6, 2020)

In Hampton Roads it's nonstop from time I turn or until I turn off. Usually 10 mins on avg to next pickup unless on the outskirts like deep in Chesapeake, VA Beach then may be 15 mins but usually don't mind as it gets me back to civilization.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I know it's preaching to the choir here, but I think "Please Drive" is bad advice, for a couple of reasons. First off, more drivers in your region is not going to help you. Second, neither platform pays enough to make this activity sustainable for any length of time. Third, yeah, I know, you make thousands of dollars weekly.

If there were fewer drivers driving, and no new drivers applying, the platforms would need to re-adjust the way they do business, or go out of business. Either way, drivers actually win.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


dont you think its better to get PUA and not to pay rent then driving Uber? driving uber is to get covid19 100%.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Uber driver asking 
For more drivers
Is like a high volume hooker asking for le clients
No sense

Learn how to earn


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Saquan said:


> Uber driver asking
> For more drivers
> Is like a high volume hooker asking for le clients
> No sense
> ...


When just about every single ping is "premium pickup possible", no trip duration because my acceptance rate is always around 60%, dead miles are through the roof, and gas prices are up - kinda hard.

All of that due to a lack of drivers. I earned more with less expenses when there were more cars on the road.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Drivetothesky said:


> dont you think its better to get PUA and not to pay rent then driving Uber? driving uber is to get covid19 100%.


100% Really? I have over 4,000 trips in the past 15 months, including probably a couple thousand at least around the University of Virginia, which had nearly 100% positive rates this year. I'm vaccinated now, but never got it. Unless I did, and just never had symptoms.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> 100% Really? I have over 4,000 trips in the past 15 months, including probably a couple thousand at least around the University of Virginia, which had nearly 100% positive rates this year. I'm vaccinated now, but never got it. Unless I did, and just never had symptoms.


Yeahhh same here. Well, not as many trips.

And I was collecting PUA for a while. Amazingly, I prefer to work to earn money. &#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Don't bash it til you try it. But, right now in my market, it's dried up.


no. that. isn't. happening. I retired from working. To me, food delivery is way way way too much work and much more strain on the vehicle. And the smells as noted.

but my situation is different. Gig was for schedule out of the house. And Covid and SAH orders really screwed THAT up to the point I get a starbucks run in the morning and that is that. Tho, movie theaters opened here last week, so that's something when there is actually a movie released to go see.

Not a vacation until July and a real one thanksgiving week. All others 2020-2021 canceled. &#129314;

and 5/1 back on the RS saddle again due to having both shots onboard. Yippeeee¿


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> When just about every single ping is "premium pickup possible", no trip duration because my acceptance rate is always around 60%, dead miles are through the roof, and gas prices are up - kinda hard.
> 
> All of that due to a lack of drivers. I earned more with less expenses when there were more cars on the road.


Not me get smarter bro


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Saquan said:


> Not me get smarter bro


Come drive here and let me know how you do.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> When just about every single ping is "premium pickup possible", no trip duration because my acceptance rate is always around 60%, dead miles are through the roof, and gas prices are up - kinda hard.
> 
> All of that due to a lack of drivers. I earned more with less expenses when there were more cars on the road.


I'm REALLY sick of long pickups also. I too get barraged with these as soon as I go online in my driveway. Lately I have been staying offline until I get into the downtown area. My record so far; 24 minute pickup for a two minute ride. Declined of course.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm REALLY sick of long pickups also. I too get barraged with these as soon as I go online in my driveway. Lately I have been staying offline until I get into the downtown area. My record so far; 24 minute pickup for a two minute ride. Declined of course.


I miss trip duration 

I'd be Diamond if my AR wasn't so bad.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Come drive here and let me know how you do. :smiles:


I only know what I do here and I'm good
It's all about your brain
Know your market know how to use the app
Go hustle be smar



Cvillegordo said:


> I'm REALLY sick of long pickups also. I too get barraged with these as soon as I go online in my driveway. Lately I have been staying offline until I get into the downtown area. My record so far; 24 minute pickup for a two minute ride. Declined of course.


See here's how you use your brain


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Saquan said:


> I only know what I do here and I'm good
> It's all about your brain
> Know your market know how to use the app
> Go hustle be smar
> ...


In my market, virtually every ping is far away, dead miles, and I don't have trip duration. Why? Because there are no drivers.

That's my market, yours is probably different.

"Downtown" is dead and I don't have trip duration because I decline most of the pings I get.

But you'd know all of that if you read through the thread.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> In my market, virtually every ping is far away, dead miles, and I don't have trip duration. Why? Because there are no drivers.
> 
> That's my market, yours is probably different.
> 
> ...


So stay home what's the point


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Saquan said:


> So stay home what's the point


The point is that this is what I choose to do for income and the lack of drivers has been a problem in my market.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The point is that this is what I choose to do for income and the lack of drivers has been a problem in my market.


So suck it up stop crying
U want drivers to come bsck to accept rides u won't

LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Drivetothesky said:


> dont you think its better to get PUA and not to pay rent then driving Uber?


I'm not sure what you're asking.

Collecting unemployment was more beneficial for me financially than driving.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Collecting unemployment was more beneficial for me financially than driving.


for a lot of us here.

but. but. but. some of us in that group actually prefer working.

5/1, which will be 2nd week after 2nd shot I'm back online and if those earnings reduce my UI, so be it. UI and the alphabet programs were never intended to be permanent solution.


----------



## Drivetothesky (Feb 6, 2021)

but, no drivers mean surge an


Benjamin M said:


> When just about every single ping is "premium pickup possible", no trip duration because my acceptance rate is always around 60%, dead miles are through the roof, and gas prices are up - kinda hard.
> 
> All of that due to a lack of drivers. I earned more with less expenses when there were more cars on the road.





Cvillegordo said:


> 100% Really? I have over 4,000 trips in the past 15 months, including probably a couple thousand at least around the University of Virginia, which had nearly 100% positive rates this year. I'm vaccinated now, but never got it. Unless I did, and just never had symptoms.


i was on the front line since covid19 day one, and havent got virus.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Or not that you are aware of. 


Drivetothesky said:


> but, no drivers mean surge an
> 
> i was on the front line since covid19 day one, and havent got virus.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> but. some of us in that group actually prefer working.


So do I. But not enough to go out and drive for strangers during a pandemic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> But not enough to go out and drive for strangers during a pandemic.


me too! NO driving since 3/17/20. 2nd shot scheduled for 4/20. Around 5/1 I'm back out there.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> me too! NO driving since 3/17/20. 2nd shot scheduled for 4/20. Around 5/1 I'm back out there.


I haven't driven for Uber since 2/29/20. My Significant Other went on a cruise and brought home influenza type A. Gave it to me right before the pandemic hit the fan.

I'm a participant in the AstraZeneca vaccine study in the US, and haven't been told officially that I got the for real vaccine. I signed up for the study to get early access to it, and I think that was successful.

Got the first shot in September and the second one in November.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> So do I. But not enough to go out and drive for strangers during a pandemic.


Eats treated me well for months. I never thought I'd deliver food but I enjoyed it, for the most part. And I would still be doing so right now if not for the lack of demand and no tips, as my market is on the move again.

I am not going to mention concerns regarding COVID-19 in this thread because that leads to a cluster F.

It's a flip flop - right now, X earns and Eats doesn't. And that will reverse soon for the third time in May.

Back to the point of the thread, demand is higher than ever before during my experience yet I'm losing money due to high gas prices, dead miles, and a lack of drivers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Verge: Uber and Lyft have a driver shortage problem, and it's costing them a lot of money.
https://www.theverge.com/2021/4/7/22371850/uber-lyft-driver-shortage-covid-bonus-stimulus


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> The Verge: Uber and Lyft have a driver shortage problem, and it's costing them a lot of money.


<< "In 2020, many drivers stopped driving because they couldn't count on getting enough trips to make it worth their time," Dennis Cinelli, Uber's vice president for mobility in the US and Canada, wrote in a blog post. >>

Always some kind of weird spin from those guys.

I didn't stop driving because of a lack of riders. I stopped driving because there's a pandemic going on.

Is it getting better? Yes. Yes it is. And when driving for Uber pays better than unemployment, I'll consider it.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Where’s my stimulus loL
I been driving but I’ll take it


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> << "In 2020, many drivers stopped driving because they couldn't count on getting enough trips to make it worth their time," Dennis Cinelli, Uber's vice president for mobility in the US and Canada, wrote in a blog post. >>
> 
> Always some kind of weird spin from those guys.
> 
> ...


I absolutely stopped because there were no riders. It was ridiculous - I was lucky to get three pings at all worth taking in a couple of hours most days. Some days, none at all.

I switched to Eats because of that, now demand is through the roof for pax and down for Eats.



Saquan said:


> Where's my stimulus loL
> I been driving but I'll take it


I got $100 for ten trips on Lyft, Uber's Quests have been very lucrative.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

They will bring get more drivers bsck after unrnployment

but will demand match otherwise drivers won’t drive for no rides

gotta be a good balance
Uber says car maintenance is 4 dollars a hour off our wage lol

Uber execs need pay us more but we know it won’t happen


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 2018- early 2019 before the pandemic? Diamond, everyone tipped, and I stayed in the same general area for most of the time. Far less miles.


@Benjamin M - I really enjoy your posts, but I think you might be romanticizing this a bit...Tips certainly are down now, but, at least in my market, (DC/Baltimore) _everyone _did not tip prior to Covid. Not even close.

keep up the great posts!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> @Benjamin M - I really enjoy your posts, but I think you might be romanticizing this a bit...Tips certainly are down now, but, at least in my market, (DC/Baltimore) _everyone _did not tip prior to Covid. Not even close.
> 
> keep up the great posts!


Every market is different. Small city where drivers are appreciated by most customers. But those pax are still rare, gradually coming back.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Yes tipping sucks in general

before covid and now


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

@Benjamin M

I agree there is a shortage of drivers which produces long pickups pings. Just like you, my AR has suffered because of it. However, once your AR is shot, why can't you just keep declining trips until a closer ping comes in? That's what I've been doing. Pre Covid, my AR was at about 90%. I'm down to about 50% now.

And an obvious benefit of fewer drivers is increased surge for Uber and bonuses for Lyft. In my market, Lyft continues to give "mysterious" ride bonuses, which have significantly increased my $/hr and $/mile. Lyft is also offering many 3 trip streak bonuses on top of the "mysterious" ride bonuses.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> @Benjamin M
> 
> I agree there is a shortage of drivers which produces long pickups pings. Just like you, my AR has suffered because of it. However, once your AR is shot, why can't you just keep declining trips until a closer ping comes in? That's what I've been doing. Pre Covid, my AR was at about 90%. I'm down to about 50% now.
> 
> And an obvious benefit of fewer drivers is increased surge for Uber and bonuses for Lyft. In my market, Lyft continues to give "mysterious" ride bonuses, which have significantly increased my $/hr and $/mile. Lyft is also offering many 3 trip streak bonuses on top of the "mysterious" ride bonuses.


What I've been noticing is that the pings get even worse as I decline them. And there really isn't "close" anymore. Downtown pings are non existant most of the time, I'm assuming more are riding the bus or staying home.

It does seem to get better after I have taken a handful of trips (endlessly stacked), if I'm lucky the next pax is less than eight minutes away. But by the time I arrive, most have been waiting for almost an hour.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I stopped driving because there's a pandemic going on.


ding ding. Me too. Well, really, because wife unit made it a thing and I kinda agreed.

but...once I have both shots I'm back out there.


----------



## Caleb4513 (Apr 1, 2021)

mthom said:


> Yep, just lost diamond and wanted to cry. But, know what? I got tired of the long pickups and rides that just don't pay off.
> 
> By the way, have you guys been getting spitting mad over rides where uber actually keeps MORE money than the driver makes? It drives me crazy and I immediately want to stop.


When did FUber given more money to drivers and less to the company? 7 years ago when I started, it's still the same con-game they're employing. The TRUTH hurts.


----------



## DuncanONeil (Mar 17, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> At least here in Richmond Virginia, demand seems to be increasing.
> 
> I've even had pax going out on the town and even a few tourists, unheard of since the beginning of the pandemic. More importantly, in the two weeks that I've been back to pax, a handful are actually tipping! &#128514;
> 
> ...


I find my dead miles are down.
I am either carrying a pax or on the way to pick one up.
I find that I am doing virtually no hunting (dead miles).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DuncanONeil said:


> I find my dead miles are down.
> I am either carrying a pax or on the way to pick one up.
> I find that I am doing virtually no hunting (dead miles).


It's not the hunt, it's the chase.

Pings are endless. It's the miles to pick up pax.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DuncanONeil said:


> I am either carrying a pax or on the way to pick one up.


Just sayin': The miles on your way to pick up a rider are mostly unpaid (dead) miles too.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Just sayin': The miles on your way to pick up a rider are mostly unpaid (dead) miles too.


Correct, and that's what I have been complaining about.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

DuncanONeil said:


> I find my dead miles are down.
> I am either carrying a pax or on the way to pick one up.
> I find that I am doing virtually no hunting (dead miles).


Proper staging can do more for reducing dead miles than almost any other aspect of rideshare.

If one were to sit down and divide the 24-hour day into 12 periods of 2 hours each and list all of the places that one would expect people to need a ride to or from during that two hour period then you'd have a pretty good idea exactly where to stage to get those rides. This can greatly reduce dead miles.

In my area I wouldn't stage in a residential area at 4am when 4am rides generally result from a shift change at the various 24-hour companies in the industrial area. And I wouldn't stage in an industrial area at bar closing. In my area 4:30am is a good time to stage near hotels near the airport or I could could stage in the residential area as 4:30 is the time a lot of people head to the train station. 8pm -10pm is a good time to stage near the restaurant area in my town to get the people going home from dinner. 5pm is when to stage near my local community college as it surges daily at that time. And so on and so forth. 3:00am - 3:30am is the time in my area where I stage for long-distance airport rides. This is the hardest period for which to stage as the requests can literally come from anywhere. But I stage near upper middle-class residential areas during this time period as I have found that is where most of the rides to LAX originate from in my area. After a while it becomes like driving a route. A very efficient route.

I swear we could make a wheel with the time slots shown along with a list of places to stage during that time period and improve the dead mile ratio for most drivers just by dialing it to the current time. I see drivers in my area just driving in a giant circle around town hoping for a ping.

Of course with the removal of the multiplier surge all these methods are dated as the only decent rides now are the shortest rides you can find that pay a bonus. And of course the shortest trips of all always come from the area around colleges.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Stay home collect unemployment uber is not worth it get a different job sell crack but please do not drive.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Dint drive


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I shut down rideshare activity in March 2020 and am refraining from driving until fully vaccinated.


----------

